# Gefälschte Email mit Gewinnspiel von AOL unterwegs



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

vor kurzem erhielt ich diese Email:

Liebes AOL Mitglied 

exklusiv für alle AOL Kunden verlost AOL
30.000 Kinokarten und 2 davon können Ihnen gehören!

Seien Sie am 21. März 2005 noch vor dem offiziellen Kinostart dabei, wenn Sandra Bullock wieder als etwas tollpatschige, aber clevere FBI-Agentin in „Miss Undercover 2“ mit ihrem fabelhaften Charme im Kino begeistert. Nach dem großen Erfolg des ersten Teils von „Miss Undercover“ dürfen wir auch diesmal wieder einiges erwarten.  
Und so geht’s
Klicken Sie jetzt auf Ihren persönlichen Gewinnerlink und
sichern Sie sich mit etwas Glück zwei Karten für die
Sondervorstellung von „Miss Undercover 2“ in einem Kino
in Ihrer Nähe.



Wir drücken die Daumen!

Ihr AOL Team   


An dieser Email (leider konnte ich die Bilder nicht kopieren) machten mich aber 2 Dinge stutzig:


-Die Absenderadresse mit der Endung serviceletter.aol.de.  ([email protected]_serviceletter_.aol.de) 

Bei der Eingabe im Browser erschien der Hinweise, dass dies kein Webserver sei. 

- Die Zieladresse h**tp://rmg-interactive.de/aol/preview/. Die Adresse w*w.rmg-interactive.de gibt es gar nicht!?! Nur der Verweis funktionierte.

Auf Nachfrage bei AOL kam heraus, dass es sich tatsächlich um eine gefälschte Email handelte.

Antwort von AOL:

Sehr geehrtes AOL Mitglied,

Bei der eMail, die Sie uns weitergeleitet haben, handelt es sich nicht um eine offizielle Mitteilung von AOL.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Absenderadressen von eMails fälschbar sind und eine Mitteilung nicht notwendigerweise von dem in der VON-Zeile erscheinenden Absender verschickt wurde. Die richtige Adresse oder Domain finden Sie in der Regel im Header der eMail. 

Absenderadressen werden beispielsweise von Werbemail-Versendern gefälscht, die ihre Massensendungen anonym verschicken und somit eine Rückverfolgung der eMails erschweren möchten. 

Häufig werden eMail-Adressen auch gefälscht, um der Mitteilung ein offizielles Aussehen zu geben und so persönliche Daten von Internet-Nutzern auszuspionieren. Hierzu wird der Empfänger entweder in der eMail dazu aufgefordert, diese Informationen an den Versender der Mitteilung zu schicken oder auf einen Link zu einer Internet-Seite zu klicken, auf der diese Daten abgefragt werden.

Bitte geben Sie daher niemals in einer eMail oder auf einer Internet-Seite Ihre Passwörter, Bankdaten oder andere persönliche Informationen bekannt.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

AOL Lotsenteam


Mit Klick auf "Ja, ich will dabei sein!" gelangt man zur Seite h**p://rmg-interactive.de/aol/preview/ . Hier sind persönliche Daten anzugeben. Es handelt sich hier wohl um einen Fall von Phishing-Emails!!!

Ich habe auf meiner Webseite www.stefannet.de schon eine entsprechende Warnung herausgegeben, damit ahnungslose User nicht in diese Falle tappen. 

Dort findet Ihr auch Bilder von dieser Email!

Habt Ihr auch so eine Email bekommen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan Hupe


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

??? gibt's doch, hmm
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?rmg-interactive.de
--->
h**p://www.rmgconnect.de/home.php

siehe www.firmenwissen.de 
---> O*M*

siehe www.onetoone.de/onetoone/fischersarchiv/dmtrends/JB_02_03_Pdf/_106_107_MDM/106_107_MDM.pdf+%22oliver+mungenast%22&hl=de] googlecache [/url]
-->
??? h**p://www.mdm-mungenast.de/index.html


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

Landet man da letztlich hier?
w*w.jwt.com
oder dort, wo qua Gewinnabführung die Gewinne landen, falls vorhanden?
w*w.wpp.com

(was die alle damit zu tun haben, ist unklar)


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

http://www.manager-magazin.de/magazin/artikel/0,2828,28077,00.html


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

*Die Adresse gibt es*

Hallo allerseits,

Sorry! Die Adresse w*w.rmg-interactive.de gibt es wirklich. Es ist nur kein wirklicher Inhalt bis auf "all your base are belong to us" hinterlegt.

Gruß Stefan  

Homepage: http://www.stefannet.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2005)

"all your base are belong to us"


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

*Habe nochmals eine Anfrage an AOL gesendet*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute nochmals eine Anfrage an AOL gerichtet, ob der Versender (img-interactive.de) autorisiert ist, Emails, im Namen von AOL, zu versenden.

Ich gehe davon aus, da AOL schrieb, dass es sich nicht um eine offizielle Mitteilung handelt und die Absenderadresse vortäuscht, von AOL zu sein, dass dies nicht der Fall ist.

Desweiteren wollte ich aber auch wissen, ob AOL nicht etwas unternimmt, zumal der Verweis immer noch zu erreichen ist.

Die Antwort, die ich auf meine Emailanfrage erhielt, war wiederum nur, dass es sich nicht um eine offizielle Mitteilung von AOL handelt. 

Ich werde weiter "bohren"!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan Hupe


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2005)

*Re: Habe nochmals eine Anfrage an AOL gesendet*



			
				stefanhupe schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren wollte ich aber auch wissen, ob AOL nicht etwas unternimmt, zumal der Verweis immer noch zu erreichen ist.


Was stellst Du Dir vor, was soll AOL tun? Die haben sicher spitzen Techiker und tolle Kontakte - aber ob die überall hin reichen? Wenn es einfach wäre, den Absender der Fakemails zu outen, dann gäbe es wahrscheinlich dieses Phänomen gar nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*Was soll AOL tun?*

Hallo!

Nun AOL könnte zumindest noch einmal Hinweise veröffentlichen, woran man Phishing-Emails erkennen kann, damit Leute, die mit dem Internet nicht so vertraut sind, eine solche Gefahr eher erkennen können.

Als Beispiel könnte man die Email nennen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*Anfrage*

Hallo!

Als Antwort auf meine Anfrage an AOL erhielt ich eine Email, wo erklärt wird, was Phishing-Emails sind und wie man sich schützt.

Ich denke, ich bleibe bei meiner Warnung an dieser Email teilzunehmen und gut ist.

Ich bekomme ja leider keine Auskunft. Wenn einer von euch näheres heraus bekommt, dann bitte posten!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2005)

*AOL entschuldigt sich*

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin wirklich sauer auf AOL!!! Bei der Email mit dem angeblichen Gewinnspiel *handelt es sich um eine offizielle Email von AOL:*

Sehr geehrtes AOL Mitglied, 

Wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie Unannehmlichkeiten im Zusammenhang mit Ihrer AOL Mitgliedschaft hatten. Bitte seien Sie versichert, dass die Zufriedenheit unserer Mitglieder sowie eine professionelle und individuelle Betreuung für uns an oberster Stelle stehen. 

Bei der eMail, die Sie uns weitergeleitet haben, handelt es sich um eine offizielle Mitteilung von AOL. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
AOL Lotsenteam 

Drei Mitarbeiter hatten mir bestätigt, dass es sich um eine Fälschung handelt und nun die Korrektur! Ich hatte meine Warnung auf Grund dieser drei Bestätigungen herausgegeben!

Tolle Informationspolitik! Bei AOL scheint die eine Abteilung noch nicht einmal zu wissen, was die andere an Emails verschickt!

Stefan


----------



## Dino (12 März 2005)

Sieh es mal positiv: Immerhin hat man Deine Anfrage bei AOL nicht gleich ad acta gelegt, sondern ist der Sache weiter nachgegangen. Dass es dann zu einem - sagen wir mal - kuriosen Ergebnis geführt hat....hmm....nun gut. Ich wäre aber eher dann sauer, wenn ich den Eindruck gewinnen müsste, dass man meine Eingabe mit einer 08/15-Standard-Antwort abtut.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

*Du hast Recht!*

Hallo Dino,

da muss ich Dir Recht geben! Immerhin hat sich AOL damit befasst! Trotzdem, ein bisschen ärgerlich ist das schon.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

*AOL-Gewinnspiel - 2 Kinokarten für Miss Undercover2*

Hi, habe erst mit Schrecken die Mitteilungen gelesen. Bin auch AOL Mitglied. Wollte nämlich an weiteren Gewinnspielen von AOL teilnehmen. Denn ich habe GEWONNEN. - Das zweite Mal in meinem kurzen Leben, dass ich was gewinne. Vielleicht sollte ich doch einmal Lotto spielen. ;o)
Und ich mach sowas wirklich selten.

Ich kann mich allerdings nicht mehr genau erinnern, was ich alles angeben musste - meist ist es die E-Mail-Adresse und die dazugehörige Wohnanschrift. Auf jedenfall keine Konto-Nr. - denn das hätte mich auch stutzig gemacht. Genausowenig wurde nach einem Passwort gefragt.

Vielleicht sollte man einfach auf solche Sachen achten  und falls dann nach Sexualleben gefragt wird, einfach die Seite schließen. Und bitte nicht OK eingeben.

Soviel Ahnung habe ich auch nicht. Pishing o.s.ä. davon hab ich auch grad erst zum ersten Mal was gelesen. In der Hinsicht informiert AOL die Kunden wirklich nicht. Und wenn derjenige nachfragt, hat sich derjenige ja schon kundig gemacht. Also wozu noch fragen ... 

Tja das nur mal kurz dazu.
Ciao


----------

